# 512kbps/1mbps/2mbps Unlimited Plans by MTNL Delhi!



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 26, 2008)

MTNL has finally taken cue from BSNL and has gone a step further by introducing unlimited plans upto 2mbps!

Have a look at the pricing below :
*img80.imageshack.us/img80/2592/plansjx8.jpg
Although the pricing is high but atleast we consumers have a choice to choose between high speed plans and hopefully in future prices will drop down to reasonable levels.

Also we can expect Airtel to come up with such plans with lower prices.

Source


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 26, 2008)

13k for unlimited plan is still higher. why not take 4 512k plans for 1400 each from bsnl??


----------



## xbonez (Apr 26, 2008)

prices are too high


----------



## iinfi (Apr 26, 2008)

helloooooo mtnl mumbai ???? wats going on ???

prices way too high...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 26, 2008)

The 512kbps UL Plan is a combo plan with 500 free calls, so take 500 bucks away and it comes down to 1500 bucks which is just a tad higher than BSNL's 512kbps UL which is at 1350.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 26, 2008)

very expensive ...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 26, 2008)

fits rightly for all those internet cafe owners...!!!

but this is still not in reach of home users !!!

we need 512 UL for 500 Rs 
and 1 mb UL for atleast within 1.5k


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 26, 2008)

Better than Mumbai's 2mbps unlimited for 20,000


----------



## apoorva84 (Apr 26, 2008)

pretty good plans


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ lol, rich boy ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 26, 2008)

2M NU is far better at 749 Rs.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 26, 2008)

Will someone ask them to cut out the billing for phone. I do not want 500 free calls but I deseperately need a faster connection!


----------



## Stuge (Apr 27, 2008)

hmm Rs 4999 for 1mbps ,better get Airtel unlimited 1mbps plan .


----------



## hahahari (Apr 27, 2008)

I have Tata Indicom NIGHT unlimited 2Mbps at just 400. Yeah still not true unlimited but this baby delivers good.


----------



## napster007 (Apr 27, 2008)

Holy shi*!!! the prices are insane. i'll take the 512UL if it comes down to 1k


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 27, 2008)

sucks more than a vaccum cleaner 


_


----------



## tinku dhar (Apr 27, 2008)

hellla expensive .... Dawg!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 28, 2008)

what to do with these expensive plans? mtnl needs to be sensible.


----------



## mkmkmk (Apr 28, 2008)

prices are insane  m8


----------



## manas (Apr 28, 2008)

Too high prices..


----------

